# Sexual Confidence!!!!



## krismimo (Jan 26, 2011)

Hello ladies I honestly have been sort of insecure. That is how I know god is man, only a man would bless you with a nice bust at 12 and when you cry because your a tom boy and you hate everything about puberty he goes what your crying for I gave you a nice rack. Story of my life. Always been made fun of the double blessigns plus growing up in a strict christian holier than though house hold didn't help either. 

Fast foward to now I'm 27 years old lost the V at 19 been married for a few months I have a loving and doting Husband who loves me for me. I'am so taking advantage of that! But I need help regaining my confidence my ex boyfriend cheated on me several times and had a long term relationship with another woman we were together for 7 they were together for 4. I guess I'm still trying to find that Confident me. So ladies whhat do you do to feel good or feel better in order to feel sexier? Pleae no self help books. Thanks LADIES!


----------



## trey69 (Dec 29, 2010)

That just proves the way you look on the outside has nothing to do with how you feel on the inside.

I have seen many a beautiful lady in my day with wonderful looking bodies but had crap for self esteem. Maybe you could try positive affirmations. Where you say something positive about yourself everyday. For example maybe, the things you do for others, how you are a kind person, smart, etc. Or whatever good qualities you feel you have about you other than looks. 

Also, if you are married now and have a good life, what your b/f did way back when, you shouldn't bring into you now good life. What he did doesn't mean all men are like that. Focus on what you have, not what happened to you.


----------



## krismimo (Jan 26, 2011)

Thanks Trey, for saying something nice about myself you are def right about beauty is only skin deep it's how you feel about yourself. As for the ex I wouldn't have let myself enter into another relationship if I felt I wasn't ready. 

I would never and have never treated my husband in any disrespect. I believe things happen for a reason, but it makes me appreciate my husband even more becase he has all those qualities my ex did not have. And I agree with you fully I know for a fact that not all men are not bad, I just feel blessed that I didn't get trapped in that mind set. You know the funny thing is a few months after my break up I met my husband. :smthumbup:


----------



## Trenton (Aug 25, 2010)

Do you know what turns your husband on? For example, thigh highs and thongs or corsets and heals...might even be tight jeans and a t-shirt. For example, does he tell you that you look beautiful while your hair is a certain way? If you wear a certain outfit does it always inevitably end up with him making a go for sex?

Try different things and see how well he responds to your cues while you're trying these different things. Couple this with asking him direct questions such as, do you like when I wear this or that? What was the best time we've ever had in bed together?

Collect all this information and internalize it, your husband will respond well and you will tap into the sex Goddess that lives within you and your insecurities will diminish.

I soooo have the same problem with you in the boob area so I can totally relate (36FF or 36G here). I shop at Designer Lingerie, Bras, Briefs, Underwear, Swimwear | figleaves.com for lingerie because they carry all the way from bra size 28AA - 54JJ. They do the same in swim wear so you can actually get a bathing suit that fits! It can be a little pricier but you can get deals and do a Google search for "Fig Leaves promo coupons" for extra $$ off before checking out if you find something you like.

Best Advice: Embrace that your husband both loves you and loves making love to you and enjoy it!


----------



## Trenton (Aug 25, 2010)

Oh and about Fig Leaves....if you see the search box on the left hand side, you can type in your bra size and voila, all the selections will pop up.


----------



## Ooogles (Feb 19, 2011)

krismimo said:


> Hello ladies I honestly have been sort of insecure. That is how I know god is man, only a man would bless you with a nice bust at 12 and when you cry because your a tom boy and you hate everything about puberty he goes what your crying for I gave you a nice rack. Story of my life. Always been made fun of the double blessigns plus growing up in a strict christian holier than though house hold didn't help either.
> 
> Fast foward to now I'm 27 years old lost the V at 19 been married for a few months I have a loving and doting Husband who loves me for me. I'am so taking advantage of that! But I need help regaining my confidence my ex boyfriend cheated on me several times and had a long term relationship with another woman we were together for 7 they were together for 4. I guess I'm still trying to find that Confident me. So ladies whhat do you do to feel good or feel better in order to feel sexier? Pleae no self help books. Thanks LADIES!


Tap into your sexiness with an erotic strip tease. Give your husband 20 minutes of visuals, dancing and teasing, but don't let him touch you. I know he'll love it. So will you.


----------



## ASV (Feb 6, 2011)

krismimo said:


> Hello ladies I honestly have been sort of insecure. That is how I know god is man, only a man would bless you with a nice bust at 12 and when you cry because your a tom boy and you hate everything about puberty he goes what your crying for I gave you a nice rack. Story of my life. Always been made fun of the double blessigns plus growing up in a strict christian holier than though house hold didn't help either.
> 
> Fast foward to now I'm 27 years old lost the V at 19 been married for a few months I have a loving and doting Husband who loves me for me. I'am so taking advantage of that! But I need help regaining my confidence my ex boyfriend cheated on me several times and had a long term relationship with another woman we were together for 7 they were together for 4. I guess I'm still trying to find that Confident me. So ladies whhat do you do to feel good or feel better in order to feel sexier? Pleae no self help books. Thanks LADIES!


Oh,damn religeon
It has caused so much agony.
BTW,God is not a man,or he would've made them perfect,which they ain't by a long shot.Either that or he FF up.


----------

